# Macbook airport not finding any network



## velmann (Apr 16, 2011)

My Macbook is not finding any networks. Usually it lists around 15 other networks in my area. 

I don't think it is a Router problem becasue I can log on to the network from my PC, iphone, and Nintendo Wii. 

I tried restarting the router, I rebooted the Macbook, Turned off airport then turned it back on. Nothing seems to work. 

I can only connect through the ethernet.

My computer is running a
MAX OS x 
version 10.5.8
2GHz Intel Core 2 Duo

Airport Card is Airport extreme (ox14e4, 0x88)
Firmware : Broadcom BCM43xx 1.0 

My router is a
Netgear wirless G Router
WGR614

How do I fix this problem?


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 16, 2011)

Three possible fixes:

1. Reset Your PRAM.

2. Turn off Airport card. Then open System Preferences->Network pane and at the top of Network pane is location. Use that drop-down bar to create a new location calling it whatever you like. Lastly hit the 'Apply' button in the Network pane to save your new location. Then turn the Airport card back on and rejoin your wireless network.

3. Turn off the Airport card. Navigate to the folder /YourHardDrive/Library/Preferences/SystemConfiguration/ and move the files com.apple.airport.preferences.plist & NetworkInterfaces.plist to the desktop. Then immediately reboot your Mac so those files will be recreated. Lastly rejoin your wireless network.

Lastly download the free application iStumbler and make sure you wireless network is not of the same channel as other networks around you. Plus bookmark the sight How I fixed my dropping wireless Airport connection problem in Snow Leopard.


----------



## velmann (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. I tried all the things that you recommended but it still does not work. MY computer does not pick up any signal. I don't know what to do.


----------



## DeltaMac (Apr 16, 2011)

Log in to a different user account to check if the issue is the same. If you don't have another account, create one just for this purpose.

If you still have no networks showing in your Airport menu, then you may need to reseat or replace your airport card.


----------



## Satcomer (Apr 17, 2011)

velmann said:


> Thanks for the reply. I tried all the things that you recommended but it still does not work. MY computer does not pick up any signal. I don't know what to do.



If you really tried all those connections then try the MacBook at another location. If it gets on there then the Airport card is working correctly. At home if it still has problems then try a different router.  Most third party wireless routers tend to die after two or three years. Plus some of these third party developers don't use standard TC/IP and try there own 'Hacks" to get stupid Windows computer's users an easier time, not paying attention to other computer users.


----------



## Rmandree (Mar 1, 2016)

Did you ever find a solution? Mine will work fine then every wireless network disappears and cannot connect. My phone can still connect to my network. My phone also displays all nearby networks. If I take battery out of computer and hold power for 5 seconds it will work for a little while then repeats issue. Please help


----------

